# EE Retentions Dept



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Anyone had any good offers from EE to stay with them?

Last time I phoned EE to cancel my contact they offered me a decent deal, but I still insisted I wanted to leave. A few days later their retentions dept phoned me to discuss the matter, and offered me an even better deal, which I accepted.

I now want to upgrade to a 4G sim, and I'm about to ring EE to see what they can offer me, probably with me cancelling my current sim so I can await the retentions team contacting me.

So, anyone had any decent offers from them recently?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Recently upgraded, was on ee and am again 

However I took out my contract through a 3rd party website as it was far cheaper. Ee did not offer as good contracts, they also wouldn't match the contract or the price which I find very odd. How does a 3rd party have ee contracts that ee don't? 

My landlord works for ee and even with her discount applied it was still cheaper for me to go through the other place 

This was for a phone and sim contract though, are you just after a sim contract?


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Clancy said:


> Recently upgraded, was on ee and am again
> 
> However I took out my contract through a 3rd party website as it was far cheaper. Ee did not offer as good contracts, they also wouldn't match the contract or the price which I find very odd. How does a 3rd party have ee contracts that ee don't?
> 
> ...


Thanks :thumb:. Which 3rd party website did you use please?

Im looking at buying a new iPhone 6s from Apple using their 2yr interest free deal, and with their £100 trade in for my current iPhone 5 the monthly payments are £21.60/month for just the phone.

I was thinking of then upgrading my current 3G EE sim to a 4G EE sim. Im trying to establish if this works out cheaper than taking out a complete phone & sim contract.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Pretty sure my Mrs deal is 4gb data unlimited minutes and texts for £12 a month sim only with ee 

How much data etc you after ? Been some good sim only deals lately


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

I highly recommend GiffGaff, so much better than EE IMO who I was with previously.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Asda sims use EE too I'm on their £7 month bundle and never had problem. Can change tarriff monthly depending what you need.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

BT also use EE. 

They have some good deals, especially if you have BT at home.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

This BT Mobile sim only 12month deal looks interesting..
http://www.productsandservices.bt.com/products/4g-sim-only-plans/bb.html#

4G - Unlimited (20GB)
Calls - Unlimited
Texts - Unlimited
£20/month

I wonder if the wife can get BT staff discount?


----------



## P1ngman1969 (Dec 17, 2015)

I have - spoke to them before christmas wasn't getting anywhere with my wife's phone upgrade so threatened to cancel the contract.

got a load of flannel from the advisor on the other end to start with. 
told them i could get a better deal going to vodafone & when our contracts were up on our other handsets i would cancel them also.

we have 3 handsets & an ipad mini on our account and spend about £160 pm with them.
the advisor on the other end got very flustered at this point and asked me to hold. :tumbleweed:

they then passed me onto a lady from retentions who was very nice and i explained what i wanted. an iphone 6s plus 128GB with no upfront cost.

she at first said oh we can't give u that we might be able to give u a no cost 16GB model at this point i said no.

Anyway after a lot of back and forth between us i ended up getting the phone that i wanted with only a £20 up front cost + delivery. 
she put the data plan up to 20GB from 4GB pm at no increase in the plan price. 

So i called that a win for me.
The one thing i will say is be calm and polite don't lose your rag or shout as you will get nowhere.

Good luck with it let us know how u get on


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

BadgerJCW said:


> I highly recommend GiffGaff, so much better than EE IMO who I was with previously.


But GiffGaff is just piggy backing on the O2 network which of late have been really crap reception wise


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I had GiffGaff for a while and thought they were spot on as you can change your tarriff to suit you each month


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Does 4G use up more data because you can do more?

Im looking at BT Mobiles 20GB data plan for £20moth, but not sure if I really need that much. I just browse internet sites and watch occasional youtube videos.


----------



## P1ngman1969 (Dec 17, 2015)

LeadFarmer said:


> Does 4G use up more data because you can do more?
> 
> Im looking at BT Mobiles 20GB data plan for £20moth, but not sure if I really need that much. I just browse internet sites and watch occasional youtube videos.


no 4g is the speed at which the data is carried back & forth


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

You might find yourself using it more but it will soon even out.


----------



## Wrigit (May 2, 2007)

EE - no one except the cancellations dept can swing deals the call centre is a waste of time, every time i want an adjustment i will ask to go straight through to cancellations dept.

On the cyber monday thingy i got a cracking deal through a third party on EE for swmbo, called the cancellations team at EE direct, and fair play to the guy on the phone he said he could not match it even remotely and advised me to take the deal!!


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Just discovered my wifes BT staff discount will get me...

4G - 20GB data
Unlimited calls
Unlimited texts
£16/month (normal price £20 to existing BT broadband customers)

Thats a good deal in my book. And its a monthly contract so can be changed easily the future. With Apple doing 2yr interest free on iPhone 6S 64GB and £100 trade in on my iPhone 5 it will be a total monthly bill of £37.

Im now going to request my PAC code from EE and see what they say.


----------

